# Great Granny's Jars !!! 2



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a few more pictures of the jars..Would like to sell,but need to know the going rate..Some are older than the others..If someone could tell me the difference in prices..Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

ball jars


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

oldies


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

..


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 6, 2012)

.


----------



## coreya (Mar 7, 2012)

Most of the jars your showing are in the "decorator" range meaning worth a couple bucks to a decorator. The masons patent's perhaps more but without better pictures (in focus) can't really tell. The atlas good luck getting a buck. Now as to the really large jar in the last picture really need some more pictures (clear and in focus) of the base, the top and any embossing, it sort of looks like an old kerosene jug without the lid.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 11, 2012)

No writing on large gallon jar..The color is a very light green..Has the older looking threads on top..Pictures are from camera phone,about as good as it will make..Wild guess?...


----------



## coreya (Mar 11, 2012)

I would give a buck for it based on what your saying just because it has an odd shape in the neck area (if I was there), without a lid or other identifying marks thats about it without further research. (its not worth the shipping) perhaps someone else will recognize it for what it is.


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have to second the motion by coreya.....I too believe it use to have either a tin jacket or wood jacket on it....it is probably an old kerosene or coil oil jug...the "step up" from the first shoulders is probably where the cover came to.....with what looks to be rust on it...more than likely metal jacket.....

     David


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 12, 2012)

I dug it up from my great-grandmothers property..A smokehouse used to stand on the very spot I found it.. It was packed full of dirt..Although I guess it's possible it could've had a cover or sleeve..I found several soda bottles and what appeared to be small medicine bottles as well.


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 13, 2012)

Its great that you found these....it is very possible there is more around...

        Did you happen to find any lids while digging?  They are (at times) worth as much if not more than the jar themselves...please
 keep us informed on any finds.....

        I use to love digging....I have had some great finds in the past....good luck in the future....


        David


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah found some lids..Several I dug up at the site mentioned..Found even more in the barn..
 Someone had already put them in a small trash can,and put to the side..Will try to send pictures of them soon.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are a few of the lids I found in the barn..Probably have 30-40 lids in all..Also a group picture of some jars..Think I got 30-40 of those as well.


----------



## Bama14 (Mar 13, 2012)

.


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very good idea ya kept those zinc lids....just the fact that they are the older zinc lids in good shape is great.

    Look for anything that is embossed on the top of the lid....BALL and ATLAS are pretty much what most are....but there are 
 a few that are rare and are very much sought after.....ROOT being probably the rarest....

     The oldest Ball zinc lids will not actually have BALL embossed on the top.....the top will be blank (or plain) and the porcelain liner
 will have FOR BALL MASON JARS embossed on the inside.....tough lids to find....I look for these my self to keep a jar period....

     Good luck and good hunting..

      David


----------

